
Ask HN: How can I improve my note-taking web app? - drjake
http://scrib.in
======
gburt
Buy better hosting.

~~~
drjake
Agreed.

------
altero
I have a few ideas:

\- should work offline

\- realtime updates visible to other parties, so it would be usable as chat

\- history

\- align editor size to browser window size, so there are no two vertical
scrolbars

\- even better is to grow editor window as documents grow, use only browser
vertical scrolab

\- https, useless for me otherwise

~~~
yoha
I second https and history (I already commented on dynamic layout).

Offline would require some work I guess but it is still a good idea. However,
I tend to dislike realtime webapp as they are always trying to sync sending
HTTP/WebSocket and throwing errors around whenever one packet is lost.

~~~
EpicEng
Well, TCP certainly doesn't throw a fit if a single packet is lost, and this
is a note taking app, right? Well, if I need a constant internet connection
just to take notes then your app is far less useful to me and I probably won't
use it.

------
pocketstar
"Text Messaging Communications Suite for Businesses." tell me something more
than this

------
yoha
Don't use a static layout. I hate unnecessary scrollbars (like most users).

Remove as much third party JS as possible (use direct links instead). Seven
different domains is way too much.

Do you use (client-side) encryption for ensuring privacy?

Otherwise, I like the almost (share buttons) minimal design.

~~~
obblekk
I'm curious, how do you securely implement client side encryption?

~~~
altero
Add encryption key to URL after hash tag. This is not send to webserver, but
can be decripted by js. You can not read text without full URL

~~~
napoleond
But the Javascript that's doing the encryption comes from the same server that
you're trying to hide the data from. Browser crypto does not work.

------
master-ruse-man
i dont get it. nothing but "deskrove We're building cool things."

~~~
drjake
Sorry - hosting messed up.

------
yoha
“CPU Limit Reached” :(

HN effect once more!

~~~
drjake
Damn right? Should have moved to my other server - lesson learned.

------
lukasm
doesn't work

